# legal issues and advice



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I wish their was a sub-forum dedicated to legal issues. I have so many questions, and just as much advice. The divorce process is 50% mental/emotional and 50% legal. So much of the legal advice on here gets peppered in the drama.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I doubt that they would create a legal forum because it might look like TAM is giving legal advice. 

So ask away.


----------

